# How much sound from headers



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I have an AEM CAI and Res delete with flowmaster 44's.
How much more sound/power could I expect from a good set of headers?

Headers are way out of the budget right now but after my Preditor tuner that will be next.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Around 12 to 15'ish (+/-). If you want loud the SLP is the only route IMO, but along with all the attention you will get comes drone, loss of hearing and angry neighbors. Depending on your state laws you could also have issues passing smog.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Around 12 to 15'ish (+/-). If you want loud the SLP is the only route IMO, but along with all the attention* you will get comes drone, loss of hearing and angry neighbors.* Depending on your state laws you could also have issues passing smog.


All my favorite things!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

well its been a month sense I ordered my slp headers and still haven't got them but if I get them soon I will let you know how they sound! but here in Minnesota I dont have to worry about smog or neighbors they all have hot rods and big loud trucks!:willy::lol::rofl::cheers


kyle
arty:


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> well its been a month sense I ordered my slp headers and still haven't got them but if I get them soon I will let you know how they sound! but here in Minnesota I dont have to worry about smog or neighbors they all have hot rods and big loud trucks!:willy::lol::rofl::cheers
> 
> 
> kyle
> arty:


Too long Kyle. Where did you order them from and have they given you an explanation as to why it's taking so long?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

um got it through lmp performance and i ordered it online. it only took a week for the cat back. they said the payment was accepted and i am still waiting for a tracking number!:confused


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> um got it through lmp performance and i ordered it online. it only took a week for the cat back. they said the payment was accepted and i am still waiting for a tracking number!:confused


Weird - I purchased mine from LMP too. Took about 2+ weeks. Maybe a quick call might help...I am sure they will arrive at some point...


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope they come soon too!! its winter her in Minnesota so got like 3 to 4 more months of this white hell.:willy:

Should i have any problems with the headers becoming loose once there on?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

REDGTO89 said:


> I hope they come soon too!! its winter her in Minnesota so got like 3 to 4 more months of this white hell.:willy:
> 
> Should i have any problems with the headers becoming loose once there on?


Don't think so, mine have not budged. Been about 18 months, no issues...

Oh ya - 72 degrees, sunny & a mild breeze...Just messing with ya...I am sure those winters make you tuff....


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i only wish it was warm!! but it will come soon enough :cool


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

can anyone hear their AEM CAI??? I can't


----------

